# tablero digital para automovil



## BF3clima (Ene 2, 2007)

Estoy interesado por conseguir datos o información sobre el diseño de un tablero para automóvil que me muestre velocidad en km/h revoluciones del motor en RPM temperatura en ºC, presión de aceite en bar, voltaje en volt. Si alguien sabe de alguna pagina o sitio les agradecería.


----------



## Alvaro E (Ene 6, 2007)

yo tambien estoy queriendo hacer algo parecido pero mas completo, no hay nada en la red semejante, te aconsejo que empieces a investigar y lo hagas por tu cuenta.
Hay alguien en el foro que ya hizo un tacometro usa el mismo principio que un frecuencimetro...
Se podria hacer lo mismo con la velocidad.

Tambien seria interesante agregarle dos caudalimetros digitales(uno en la entrada y otro en el retorno) y por diferenciación hallar el consumo.

Este proyecto lo tengo postergado, primero termino mi centralita telefonica y despues empiezo este.

Suerte.


----------



## cesfr (Ene 19, 2007)

Buenas... les escribo desde chile yo soy mecanico automotriz y tenia un proyecto similar, aca les dejo un par de ideas:
para la obtención de los datos en la mayoria de los autos desde el año 90 en adelante aprox ya vienen instalados sensores de temperatura y velocidad ademas de otros datos necesarios para el funcionamiento del motor, pues la intensión mia era leer estos datos desde la ecu o computador del auto.
para procesar esta información pretendia usar un computador que ocupe poco espacio, ideal un notebook debajo del asiento por ejemplo y finalmente en vez del tablero de instrumentos instalar una pantalla plana de las mas chicas, como las de los dvd players y de esta forma tener un tablero de instrumentos 100% personalisable, podriamos elegir que información mostrar en la pantalla, los colores, el fondo, la forma de los relojes y quien sabe en una de esas ver una pelicula mientras esperamos que la novia se arregle para salir  si bien es cierto parece loco les aseguro que no es imposible, saludos.


----------



## Octavio 867 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hola!
tengo un maverick 1977, tambien quisiera hacer un diseño de tablero digital
para mi auto, la cuestion es que buscando en internet, me encontre un post de un chavo que tambien tiene un maverick 1977 y al parecer le puso el tablero de un thunderbird (claro DIGITAL, de los modernos) pero no le gusto mucho y luego puso uno de Ford Crown Victoria 1999, al parecer estos tableros no necesitan conexiones especiales o algo asi, simplemente se conectan al arnes existente en el maverick (y por extension el Fairmont que es casi un clon)y listo tal vez la computadora viene integrada en ese tablero y simplemente lee las señales que llegan al tablero, el unico problema fue que no funciono la computadora de viaje, el chavo posteo que lo iba a resolver, la direccion de la pagina es: http://www.maverickcomet.com/TechArticles/CrownVicCluster/CrownVicCluster1.asp viene como poner un tablero digital  de Ford Crown Victoria 1999, como se ve al parecer no se necesita reprogramar nada, tal vez de ahi se pueda obtener la información necesaria.


----------

